# Lambing



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello.  
New member here and first time lambing. She looks like a blimp and has had me checking constantly the last few days. Her back ends is puffy and she has bagged up and is pretty restless today - like she was determined to dig through the stall mats under the hay. She's still eating but much smaller amounts more often. I've seen her brace with her back legs and lift her butt while laying down several times today. How do I know when it's not just discomfort and actual labor? 
She's a 2-3yo katahdin /possibly X and has had 1 previous lamb that we know. We have her here too. 
Thanks for any advice or help!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, welcome to BYH from CA. 

If she were a goat I would say today or tonight. Once mine start nesting labor is close. Also, the bracing is a pretty good sign that labor is really close, and possibly already started.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi and welcome, RockyTopFarm.

As babsbag says....I'd expect a sac to appear any second... Take a few pics. if you can, but sounds as though she is in active labour. With Braxton-Hicks contractions the ewe doesn't lie down and strain, she just stops what she's doing for a while and looks a 'bit troubled'.

Be ready to give her a hand if the lamb(s) are backwards...bum first..a gentle lift out and sweep the membranes from the mouth and nose before giving the lamb to mum to lick off.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)

Status report? Has she had the lambs yet? Hope all is well.


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 3, 2017)

Nope nothing! She ate her am hay like a hog. I've got her in the barn in a horse stall bc it was extremely cold here - only 6* one morning and we aren't getting much above 20* during the day. I'm checking her almost hourly during the day. She's very petite but enormous so I'm concerned she may have a huge one in there. Hoping it's 2 and not 1 humongous lamb. But I want to be there if she needs help.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 3, 2017)

We had a couple that looked and acted like they should have delivered yesterday but went on for a couple more days.  If she is fairly tame be available if she needs help or better yet get her into a shelter out of the wind if you have one.


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 3, 2017)

She's in the barn in her own stall 
It's 9* here


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 3, 2017)

That poor girl looks like a wool covered balloon! I can only imagine how much better she'll feel once that load is pushed out! Thanks for the pic. Hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 4, 2017)

1 is here so far!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2017)

Congrats! Do you think she's gonna be a double? Maybe another coming? Hope they're both ewe lambs for you!


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 4, 2017)

Idk if another but she was huge for just this teeny one. How long in between deliveries usually? 
The first is a ewe


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2017)

Normally if more than one, the 2nd one should be coming along no later than ~30 minutes after the first. If she's a first freshener she might get a little tired and stop pushing. I've heard a little Caro syrup or molasses might help to giver her an energy boost. Make sure the little one is getting cleaned up and dry and that it gets on a teat post haste! The colostrum will help it and nursing will help/boost mom. If you she her pass the afterbirth, then she should be done.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2017)

If you aren't sure try bumping her, basically put some pressure on her belly and feel for a second lamb. I honestly think that is a pretty large lamb, but I would bump her to double check!


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 4, 2017)

Nope just one afterbirths out. The lamb is pretty big. Long legs. Nursing well. I checked and moms got great flow. It's only 12* here - they are in the barn w a heat lamp (very secured from the rafters) and I put a sweater on baby after rubbing it on mom and the towel I used to dry the lamb off with. 
Is it ok to save some colostrum and freeze it tomorrow after I know the lambs had plenty?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 4, 2017)

Congrats on the lamb, glad it all went well.   Yes, you can freeze the colostrum, that is always a really good idea.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats again! Good job!


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 5, 2017)

Long Leg Louise


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## goatgurl (Feb 5, 2017)

she is so cute, and I love the name.  congratulations.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 5, 2017)

Another Congratulations!  Why is it that the smaller sheep have the largest babies?


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 5, 2017)

@Mike CHS isn't that one of murphy's laws.  the smaller the ewe or doe, the larger the offspring.  never fails that a
ff has a giant buck kid.still love the name, just who's bed do her boots go under,


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh no, Shania references...


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 5, 2017)

goatgurl said:


> @Mike CHS isn't that one of murphy's laws.  the smaller the ewe or doe, the larger the offspring.  never fails that a
> ff has a giant buck kid.still love the name, just who's bed do her boots go under,



Our 3 11+ pound lambs were to our smallest FF. I still think it was our fault - the 3 ewes were the tamest and always managed to get some food out of the bucket on the way to the troughs.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 5, 2017)

might have been your fault @Mike CHS or could have something to do with the ram ya know.  oh, and btw, I love your avatar dogs.  I've had aussies off and on for most of 30 years and love to watch boarder collies work. their intensity is awe inspiring.   I have an English shepherd right now that I love to death.  she is a farm dog extraordinaire.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats on the lamb, glad everything went well!


----------

